# Two dead in tug boat sinking



## GAP (1 Feb 2008)

Two dead in tug boat sinking
The Canadian Press February 1, 2008 at 6:24 AM EST
Article Link

ST. JOHN'S — Two people are dead after a boat took on water and sank in Newfoundland's Trinity Bay.

The coast guard said Friday that the Checkmate Two, a 15-metre steel tug went down late Thursday north of Baccalieu Island.

The boat had left Wesleyville and ran into difficulty around 10 p.m.

Coast guard spokesman Christopher Fitzgerald said a Cormorant helicopter, a Hercules aircraft, and two vessels were dispatched to the scene, but events unfolded very quickly.

"Roughly from the first time the radio operator heard the call about 10 minutes later they were saying that the pumps couldn't keep ahead of it (the water) and they were going to the life raft," Mr. Fitzgerald told St. John's radio station VOCM.

Mr Fitzgerald said both victims were wearing survival suits.

"There was quite a bit of water in the survival suits," he said. "We don't know if the suits failed or if they had difficulty getting them on."

The coast guard vessel George R. Pearkes was on its way to St. John's, N.L., and was expected to arrive later Friday morning.
More on link


----------



## Mike Baker (1 Feb 2008)

Heard it on the news this morning, very sad news.


----------

